# and He felt his lips draw back from his teeth in a silent snarl



## sweet04

Salut!!


*and he felt his lips draw back from his teeth in a silent snarl*
(il voit quelque chose qui ne lui plait pas et.....)
il sentit ses lèvres .....?????

comment traduiriez vous cette phrase??

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

..._ et il sentit ses lèvres découvrir ses dents en un rictus silencieux_
Mais je n'aime pas trop _rictus_ - il manque le côté agressif, hargneux de _snarl._
Cela dit, _silencieuse grimace hargneuse_ (ou le contraire) est un poil lourd...


----------



## tilt

I would say _Il sentit ses lèvres découvrir ses dents en un grognement silencieux.
_It's a bit heavy, even in English, in my opinion. But it makes sense.


----------



## pieanne

Et il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser sur ses dents en une grimace silencieuse?


----------



## chloax

Je ne connais pas le contexte mais il me semble que cela pourrait être une expression du style : 

"Il sentit vidé de son sang"

C'est quand quelqu'un a très peur.

Chloax


----------



## tilt

JeanDeSponde said:


> ..._ et il sentit ses lèvres découvrir ses dents en un rictus silencieux_
> Mais je n'aime pas trop _rictus_ - il manque le côté agressif, hargneux de _snarl._
> Cela dit, _silencieuse grimace hargneuse_ (ou le contraire) est un poil lourd...


_Rictus _or _grimace _are always silent, there'd be no point precising it then.
That's why I suggested _grognement_, which usually make a noise.


----------



## tilt

chloax said:


> Je ne connais pas le contexte mais il me semble que cela pourrait être une expression du style :
> 
> "Il sentit vidé de son sang"
> 
> C'est quand quelqu'un a très peur.
> 
> Chloax


I tried to make my lips drawing back from my teeth in a silent snarl, and I would say it tells anger rather than fear, no?


----------



## pieanne

tilt said:


> _Rictus _or _grimace _are always silent, there'd be no point precising it then.
> That's why I suggested _grognement_, which usually make a noise.I agree, but when I hear "snarl", I see a "rictus"...[/quote]
> Un grondement muet, perhaps?
> (Non, c'est moche...)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

pieanne said:


> Et il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser sur ses dents en une grimace silencieuse?


Et je ferais effectivement bien un mix avec le grognement silencieux de Tilt. 
(Même si je ne vois pas en quoi un bruit silencieux est plus logique qu'une grimace silencieuse)

Chloax: is that a usual expression? Then it's new to me. Is it to denote an extreme fear?


----------



## chloax

tilt said:


> I tried to make my lips drawing back from my teeth in a silent snarl, and I would say it tells anger rather than fear, no?


 
Yes, J'ai fait un contre-sens complet ! (I don't know the english word)

Sorry about that . I'll do better next time . 

Chloax


----------



## sweet04

ouah, merci!!

je vais faire un mix de vos réponses!!
(contexte: il voit un garçon s'approcher de sa petite amie!!)


----------



## tilt

JeanDeSponde said:


> Et je ferais effectivement bien un mix avec le grognement silencieux de Tilt.
> (Même si je ne vois pas en quoi un bruit silencieux est plus logique qu'une grimace silencieuse)
> 
> Chloax: is that a usual expression? Then it's new to me. Is it to denote an extreme fear?


Un grognement, c'est à la fois un bruit ET une grimace.


----------



## chloax

Chloax: is that a usual expression? Then it's new to me. Is it to denote an extreme fear?[/quote]

Yes, when you become extremely pâle because of fear you can say : 
" Je me suis sentie vidée de mon sang " . You are under a shock .

Chloax


----------



## pieanne

sweet04 said:


> ouah, merci!!
> 
> je vais faire un mix de vos réponses!!
> (contexte: il voit un garçon s'approcher de sa petite amie!!)


"Et gronda à l'intérieur de lui-même? silencieusement? en son fors intérieur?)


----------



## Moon Palace

You've been very productive so far, how about a mix: 
il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser, comme s'il allait se mettre à grogner?

Grognement silencieux hurts me somehow. Yet it is the idea indeed. My two cents.


----------



## tilt

pieanne said:


> Et il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser sur ses dents en une grimace silencieuse?


_Se retrousser_ is a nice verb, but I don't agree with _se retrousser *sur *ses dents_, because on the contrary, the lips slip *back from* the teeth.
And I wonder which preposition could be used with retrousser to say that. _Se retrousser *de *ses dents?_ It sounds weird in my opinion.


----------



## pieanne

Je crois qu'on retrousse son jupon sur ses cuisses


----------



## tilt

sweet04 said:


> ouah, merci!!
> 
> je vais faire un mix de vos réponses!!
> (contexte: il voit un garçon s'approcher de sa petite amie!!)


Et il _grogne_, comme un chien prêt à mordre!


----------



## tilt

pieanne said:


> Je crois qu'on retrousse son jupon sur ses cuisses


Oui, parce que le jupon est sur les jambes, habituellement !


----------



## pieanne

On peut dire retrousser son jupon sur ses jambes, je crois?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> Un grognement, c'est à la fois un bruit ET une grimace.


Je dirais plutôt que _snarl_ est un grognement plus une grimace (découvrir les dents). Le TLF donne comme syn. de grognement _bourdonnement, ronflement_, _grommellement_.
Le problème est que nous n'avons pas le mot équivalent (grimace + bruit), et qu'on ne peut donc pas lui adjoindre "silencieux". Aucune de nos trois suggestions n'est parfaitement satisfaisante sur ce point.


----------



## pieanne

An alternative: " il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser sur ses gencives"?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

pieanne said:


> On peut dire retrousser son jupon sur ses jambes, je crois?


Exact, Tilt... Je n'avais pas réalisé...
(Non pas qu'on pouvait retrousser un jupon, Pieanne - ça, je savais)
Mais qu'on retrousse qque chose _jusqu'à_, pas _sur_
-> retrousser un jupon _jusqu'aux_ cuisses (pour rester décent)
Ou alors retrousser, tout court. Mais pas _sur._


----------



## tilt

pieanne said:


> An alternative: " il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser sur ses gencives"?



You did it!
But isn't it a bit far-fetched?


----------



## tilt

JeanDeSponde said:


> Exact, Tilt... Je n'avais pas réalisé...
> (Non pas qu'on pouvait retrousser un jupon, Pieanne - ça, je savais)
> Mais qu'on retrousse qque chose _jusqu'à_, pas _sur_
> -> retrousser un jupon _jusqu'aux_ cuisses (pour rester décent)
> Ou alors retrousser, tout court. Mais pas _sur._


En fait, on peut retrousser _sur_, mais alors on recouvre, au lieu de découvrir.
-_> Elle retroussa son jupon sur son visage_ (nettement moins décent).


----------



## pieanne

Il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser. Full stop!!!


----------



## pieanne

Il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser, et grogna intérieurement.

But I fear we are getting away from the original sentence...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> En fait, on peut retrousser _sur_, mais alors on recouvre, au lieu de découvrir.
> -_> Elle retroussa son jupon sur son visage_ (nettement moins décent).


_Jusqu'à son visage_ me va tout aussi bien !



pieanne said:


> Il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser. Full stop!!!


Yep !


----------



## Moon Palace

Et il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser, découvrant ses dents, comme s'il allait se mettre à grogner / dans un grognement silencieux. (which I still find weird). 
How about this?


----------



## pieanne

Ses lèvres se retroussèrent en un grognement silencieux.
Voilà!


----------



## pieanne

(Et en fait on n'a pas vraiment le contexte...)


----------



## kbbylily

pieanne said:


> On peut dire retrousser son jupon sur ses jambes, je crois?


je crois qu'on dit "retrousser son jupon" sans preciser "sur ses jambes" car le jupon est ( sauf cas contraire...) sur les jambes.


----------



## pieanne

kbbylily said:


> je crois qu'on dit "retrousser son jupon" sans preciser "sur ses jambes" car le jupon est ( sauf cas contraire...) sur les jambes.


Oui.
Donc alors "il sentit ses lèvres se retrousser"?


----------



## Moon Palace

That is fine, but then it all depends on the style of the author, if he meant to mention the teeth which are as obvious in English as in French, then we can use 'découvrant ses dents'. Or else just forget it. 
True enough, we would have needed a bit more context.


----------

